# Hmbi



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

So I get a call from these clowns today. Wanted to know if I will do clean outs in Mi for their new client AMS. I said what is your pricing structure. After about a ten min pep talk about how easy it is she finally revealed the price. 

$255.00

I said wow what all is needed to be done. Sales clean, initial lawn, debris removal up to 35 CYD. I said that's all I gotta do. Her response was well no if there are any handrails, board ups, or small repairs needed those needed to be done to with photo documentation. 

I told her that they are insane for even trying to pull that crap. I advised her to troll on CL and she might find someone to work at those rates. Just when I think things have bottomed out some new hack undercuts the already low rate. 

Hope you all get a good laugh, I sure did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

That's not close to being possible


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I posted last week about another company that contacted me wanting basically the same thing for $250 up to 40 cyds and then $20 per cyd after that. I think several posters doubted the pricing could be real.

It was folks.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a call today from a family member saying that they heard on the radio that someone here in Des Moines did a foreclosure cleanout on the wrong home, and I believe is being charged with burglary. I can't find an article yet, I think it all went down today. My guess is that it's a "company"(if I could even call it that) that was hired for pricing like that. There's a guy from out of town that gets Cyprexx jobs, and subs them out to people here. I have went to several with lots of junk left behind, they couldn't change locks so Cyprexx had to call a locksmith, a mess.

Edit: He said they didn't specifically say a foreclosure cleanout. Just that a company hired to clean out a house, cleaned out the wrong one. Assumingly a foreclosure, but we'll find out when the news article appears.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I posted last week about another company that contacted me wanting basically the same thing for $250 up to 40 cyds and then $20 per cyd after that. I think several posters doubted the pricing could be real.
> 
> It was folks.


It's unbelievable but true. What's worst part is I know there are "contractors" who troll around on here who are going to google HMBI and call them first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, a NG should be on here soon to accuse Holland of being too good to work for those wages. Must not have a family to support.:tt2:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> LOL, a NG should be on here soon to accuse Holland of being too good to work for those wages. Must not have a family to support.:tt2:


Hate to correct you but it is "FNG"!!!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

After the intial lawn service, the sales clean, the boardup, etc, what does a guy do with the say, 15 cyds of debris he had to load into his truck and Uncle's van? Burn it?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> After the intial lawn service, the sales clean, the boardup, etc, what does a guy do with the say, 15 cyds of debris he had to load into his truck and Uncle's van? Burn it?


Hopefully it is all scrap.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I want that woman's name. I am calling her in the morning. I'm going to ask her how many contractors she has signed on at those prices. If she has more than a half dozen, I'll hire her at twice her pay to work for me! My God, I think I could go back to building 2500 sf tract homes for 40K.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Shove it into the garage and lock it down tight.

I went to bid a water line cap today. Line was broke between street and street side shutoff inside(very small leak from valve). Water needs shutoff at curb. But, this REO cleanout still had 2-4 CYD inside, completely dirty, it was "winterized" but I opened the two washer faucets and water came pouring out, only one knob was changed on the whole place, no allowables used. I can't get into the detached garage, no windows and there is a lock on the handle, would have to drill out. There is no way the previous contractor was inside of the garage, so probably also full of debris(or stuffed full of debris from house).


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I want that woman's name. I am calling her in the morning. I'm going to ask her how many contractors she has signed on at those prices. If she has more than a half dozen, I'll hire her at twice her pay to work for me! My God, I think I could go back to building 2500 sf tract homes for 40K.


If you want I will PM you the info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Got a link to this?




SwiftRes said:


> I got a call today from a family member saying that they heard on the radio that someone here in Des Moines did a foreclosure cleanout on the wrong home, and I believe is being charged with burglary. I can't find an article yet, I think it all went down today. My guess is that it's a "company"(if I could even call it that) that was hired for pricing like that. There's a guy from out of town that gets Cyprexx jobs, and subs them out to people here. I have went to several with lots of junk left behind, they couldn't change locks so Cyprexx had to call a locksmith, a mess.
> 
> Edit: He said they didn't specifically say a foreclosure cleanout. Just that a company hired to clean out a house, cleaned out the wrong one. Assumingly a foreclosure, but we'll find out when the news article appears.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

*Did you have price list for HMBI?*


----------



## SlyRinky (Jul 5, 2013)

:innocent: For all of you that think HMBI does not pay you .................. Sorry. But they do pay you well. How do I know? Well maybe because we have been working for them for about 3 months now and we have made over 30K. Who ever posted the prices does not have them correct. But do what you got to do.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

30k cash in hand or accounts receivable? :whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SlyRinky said:


> :innocent: For all of you that think HMBI does not pay you .................. Sorry. But they do pay you well. How do I know? Well maybe because we have been working for them for about 3 months now and we have made over 30K. Who ever posted the prices does not have them correct. But do what you got to do.


Let me start off by saying welcome to the forum. Please stop over at the introduction section and start a thread and tell us a little bit about yourself.:thumbup:

As far as HMBI goes, I have no skin in the game. I don't currently and haven't every worked for them. As such, I can not comment about whether or not they pay well. What I will comment on is this: It is relative to everyone's individual situation.

No offense but making "over 30k" doesn't mean all that much. Is it gross, is it net, is it still in accounts receivable, did it take 3,000 man hours, etc.? I also know that prices in this industry can and do change frequently, usually not for the better, but sometimes they do. Perhaps they landed a new contract? Perhaps they couldn't get contractors to work in your area for the same prices they can get in other areas? Perhaps you negotiated a good contract with them? Myself nor the other members know. What we do know and understand is prices per service or flat rate. 

I guess what I should have said was this. If you feel the prices quoted are incorrect, feel free to correct them.


----------



## SlyRinky (Jul 5, 2013)

*my reply*

Everyone in this field seems to want to make the highest dollar as fast as they can. Sure that would be nice but it really does not happen that way now does it? 30 K is what is in our pockets. This is a company that has worked well for us. All I was trying to say is who ever posted the first post on this thread was incorrect. The flat rate to clean out 5 CYD is $250.00 and anything above that up to 40 is $20 a yard. Initial grass cuts are far better then most companies can offer you. You need not waste precious times are writing out any bids because there are no bids.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SlyRinky said:


> Everyone in this field seems to want to make the highest dollar as fast as they can. Sure that would be nice but it really does not happen that way now does it? 30 K is what is in our pockets. This is a company that has worked well for us. All I was trying to say is who ever posted the first post on this thread was incorrect. The flat rate to clean out 5 CYD is $250.00 and anything above that up to 40 is $20 a yard. Initial grass cuts are far better then most companies can offer you. You need not waste precious times are writing out any bids because there are no bids.


20.00 a cyd is disgraceful. NO THAT IS NOT GOOD. 

What is their initial grass cut price? If it's below $60.00 for 10,000 sqft it sucks. 

Why do you guys want to make these companies rich? Why defend them while you do it?

I HAVE worked for HMBI and it was nothing more than filler work that we needed at that time to keep our guys working. Since then I have learned its better to do nothing than to work just to be working.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Never even heard of em??..:yawn:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry Mr. Sly but I am telling you all what I was told. I was giving the prices of what they wanted for FNMA work subbed from AMS in the state of MI. It being bad enough the prcing matrix for AMS, HMBI took the BS to another level. Perhaps there is better pricing in other states but I highly doubt it. The ongoing crap fest these regionals spew out to all of us is pretty routine now a days. Wake up and smell the coffee son. 



SlyRinky said:


> Everyone in this field seems to want to make the highest dollar as fast as they can. Sure that would be nice but it really does not happen that way now does it? 30 K is what is in our pockets. This is a company that has worked well for us. All I was trying to say is who ever posted the first post on this thread was incorrect. The flat rate to clean out 5 CYD is $250.00 and anything above that up to 40 is $20 a yard. Initial grass cuts are far better then most companies can offer you. You need not waste precious times are writing out any bids because there are no bids.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

SlyRinky said:


> Everyone in this field seems to want to make the highest dollar as fast as they can.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is pretty clear than many of these companies pay rates that only a small solo or family operation could afford to work for; the irony is that they demand huge areas of coverage that only a larger, well equipped company could handle.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

They want you to owe your soul to the company store.The only difference is they want you to use your line of credit and not theirs.



GTX63 said:


> It is pretty clear than many of these companies pay rates that only a small solo or family operation could afford to work for; the irony is that they demand huge areas of coverage that only a larger, well equipped company could handle.


----------



## SlyRinky (Jul 5, 2013)

*What?*

:sad: Sly is not a SIR! And you can think what you want to think. Just because it does not work for one does not mean it will not work for everyone. I am by no means a newbie in the PP world so do not treat me as if I were.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys and Gals, lets keep it civil OK??? :no: :boxing:

As I stated earlier and GTX pointed out, some companies and/or solo/family outfits can make the numbers work. Lets focus on the HOW and keep insults and personal attacks out of it.

Everyone of us started somewhere and our businesses have grown and changed overtime. Our profitability and overheads changed as our businesses have.

If this thread ends up degrading into the old "You're an idiot for doing $25 grass cuts" type thread, it will get shut down.

Lets have a cold one :drink:and chill out :thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It's a little odd how it works sometimes.*

I can sub AMS Fannie work from an extra middleman and get paid more for certain things, but that is the exception. Large lawns pay more from one contractor, than I can get from AMS. Maid service pays more from one regional etc. Wet winterizations can pay more from one contractor. AMS pays the same for all types, that tends to even out. It would be great if you could pick the high price for every service. I am a solo guy with low overhead, and I could never make those numbers work. Even at $600 after discount, with no winterization order, it is a thin margin if everything doesn't go just right.


----------

